# Gameshow Nào Trẻ Trung, Sôi Động Các Chị Nhỉ?



## mifa (1 Tháng ba 2015)

Thời gian gần đây trên truyền hình có nhiều gameshow quá, em không biết chương trình nào hay hết. Thậm chí lại có nhiều đài truyền hình nữa, mỗi lúc dò đài để coi cũng nản. Các chị có biết chương trình nào hay dành cho tuổi trẻ như học sinh, sinh viên không? chia sẻ em với để em hướng cho mấy đứa cháu nó coi, vì cũng hạn chế cho nó online máy tính nhiều quá không tốt  Gameshow trẻ trung, năng động càng tốt ạ.


----------



## zinhvinh (24 Tháng ba 2015)

chương trình truyền hình dạo này rất nhiều, coi hoài không hết. Em thích coi những chương trình như The Remix, Gương mặt thân quen á


----------



## nhuly (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Coi ti vi nhiều hư mắt mà làm cho chị em mình tăng cân đó nha chị  Nói chứ ngày nào mà không theo dõi phim hay thời sự là chịu không nỗi, thíu thíu gì đó


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Ngày xưa Ai là triệu phú gia đình em coi say sưa, mà giờ hết phát sóng rồi thấy cũng tiếc quá nhỉ. Bác Lại Văn Sâm dẫn chương trình quá tuyệt vời, đi thi mấy chương trình đó cũng đáng thi đó


----------



## nhuly (24 Tháng ba 2015)

hình như còn phát sóng mà các chị?


----------



## mifa (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Đúng roi het phát sóng rồi chị ạ, mà chương trình này coi chán lắm. Coi những chương trình năng động vui nhộn thì mới thấy yêu đời hơn chứ chị ^^


----------



## nhuly (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Thế chị có biết chương trình nào hay không chia sẻ cho em với, em coi miếc một chương trình hoài cũng chán lắm


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

nhuly đã viết:


> Thế chị có biết chương trình nào hay không chia sẻ cho em với, em coi miếc một chương trình hoài cũng chán lắm


EM giờ chuyển sang coi những chương trình teen teen như Một Bước Để Chiến Thắng, Người Kế Tiếp,… mấy chương trình này vui lắm chị


----------



## mezin (24 Tháng ba 2015)

The Remix cũng hay lắm nè các chị


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Đây là chương trình truyền hình thi thố nhau còn mấy chương trình em nói là gameshow nha chị, tham gia mấy chương trình này còn được quà nữa đó nha


----------



## mezin (24 Tháng ba 2015)

ongty đã viết:


> Đây là chương trình truyền hình thi thố nhau còn mấy chương trình em nói là gameshow nha chị, tham gia mấy chương trình này còn được quà nữa đó nha


Ui có quà nữa hả, quà lớn không chị ^^ Lúc trước em định đi thi chương trình AI là triệu phú mà chưa tự tin lắm nên không dám tham gia [DOUBLEPOST=1427193107][/DOUBLEPOST]Ui có quà nữa hả, quà lớn không chị ^^ Lúc trước em định đi thi chương trình AI là triệu phú mà chưa tự tin lắm nên không dám tham gia


----------



## mekutin (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình cũng thích chương trình một bước để chiến thắng lắm ý nhưng khổ nổi vẫn chưa rảnh để đi đăng kí tham gia được. Nếu có cơ hội bạn nên đăng kí thử, vừa giúp bạn tăng sự tự tin len nữa đó


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Đăng ký tham gia chắc cũng lâu mới có thể được gọi phỏng vấn mà tham gia đó các chị ạ


----------



## mekutin (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Một bước để chiến thắng quả nhiên là một bước có thể chiến thắng. Nhìn phần thưởng nó dễ lấy gì đâu ý. Rất muốn tham gia nhưng không biết làm sao? Các tềnh iu chỉ cho em đi?


----------



## mifa (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình phát sóng khi nào thế các chị, thấy nó teen quá em cũng ít khi coi lắm. Nhưng được cái mấy đứa con em thì mê mẫn vì có nhiều thần tượng của nó tham gia là coi à.


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> Chương trình phát sóng khi nào thế các chị, thấy nó teen quá em cũng ít khi coi lắm. Nhưng được cái mấy đứa con em thì mê mẫn vì có nhiều thần tượng của nó tham gia là coi à.


chương trình một bước để chiến thắng chiếu trên vtvt9 20h15 chủ nhật hàng tuần đó chị, cuối tuần cả nhà không đi đâu thì ở nhà xem chương trình này cũng vui lắm đó


----------



## nhuly (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Em ở nhà rãnh thì em mở laptop tìm Hài hay coi phim thôi chứ mấy gameshow này thì ít khi coi


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

nhuly đã viết:


> Em ở nhà rãnh thì em mở laptop tìm Hài hay coi phim thôi chứ mấy gameshow này thì ít khi coi


Hài em cũng có coi nhưng chỉ thích coi Trấn Thành , Hoài Linh, trường giang là hết rồi hihi phim thì làm biếng theo dõi lắm, nó chiếu trên tivi thì may ra còn thoe dõi mỗi ngày thì được


----------



## zinhvinh (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình MBDCT này tuần nào cũng chiếu hả các mẹ? Soa nhìn thấy lạ quá hen, hình như chương trình này mới chiếu bên kênh này chứ trước kia đâu thấy có chiếu nhỉ


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Đúng roồi chị, chương trình này trước kia chiếu trên VTV6 bây giờ đổi kênh đó chứ. Chương trình này khá vui, giải thưởng thì không quá bèo, đủ kích thích mọi người tham gia rồi


----------



## zinhvinh (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Sao mà đổi kênh vậy ta, đổi kênh vậy nhiều người không biết bỏ chương trình rồi sao. Với lại có nhiều người không mở được kênh VTV9 thì sao trời


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Nếu mở dc VTV6 thì mở dc VTV9 chứ chị, mà thời buổi giờ thì hiện đại rồi, kênh nào mở k được


----------



## mekutin (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Chuyển kênh thế này chắc do nhà đài và nơi sản xuất thôi, chuyển kênh thì người ta thông báo hết mà các mẹ lo thế


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Uhm các mẹ có theo dõi chương trình này trên facebook không? Họ cập nhật thông tin thường xuyên lắm đó, có thay đổi gì là họ thông báo hết à


----------



## mifa (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Facebook của chương trình này là gì vậy các chị, em chưa biết?


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Chị lên facebook tìm tên chương trình là ra thôi mà, page nào có fans nhiều nhất là page chính chủ đó chị. Giờ có nhiều người mạo danh lắm


----------



## mezin (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Chị muốn đăng ký tham gia chơi được không, thấy toàn các em trẻ trung xinh đẹp chơi không biết mình vào thi có lạc lỏng hok ta


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Trên website của chương trình có nơi đăng ký nè chị: motbuocdechienthang.vn


----------



## ngabp (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Ghi hình ở đâu các chị ơi, em cũng muốn thi nữa  thấy quà cũng sộp quá chừng, nào là laptop, ipad, điện thoại nữa chứ @@


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình này đang thu hút rất nhiều giới trẻ lắm đó các chị, nghệ sĩ tham gia chơi rất nhiều. Các trò chơi trong chương trình rất hay và năng động, MC dẫn chương trình vui tính thì ai mà không thích coi hihi


----------



## ngabp (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Con em ở nhà nó thích anh Minh Xù nên tuần nào cũng không bỏ, nhiều khi còn mở xem lại nữa chứ. Mặc dù em cũng lớn tuổi nhưng coi cũng thấy thích thú, chắc em đang hồi teen kaka


----------



## mebemeo (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Vậy chị ở nhà rãnh rổi cứ xem mấy chương trình này là hết buồn à, ngoài ấy chương trình này thì lúc trước em còn thích Người Kế Tiếp, Ơn giời cậu đây rồi nữa. Mấy chương trình này vui


----------



## chieuchieu (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Các chị ơi, đăng ký thi thì tầm bao lâu được gọi các chị có biết không? Có ai từng tham gia thi chương trình này chưa vậy


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Chắc cũng khá lâu chị ơi vì có rất nhiều người đăng ký chứ không phải ít đâu, đợt trước em có đăng ký mà 3 tháng trời mới được gọi phỏng vấn đó chị?


----------



## chieuchieu (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Em đăng ký nhưng chưa được gọi, chắc do nhiều người đăng ký quá ban tổ chức không có thời gian xem hết hồ sơ huhu ngồi hóng thôi


----------



## mebemeo (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Thi ở Sài Gòn hả các chị?


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Đúng roồi chị, thi ở Sài Gòn mình nè. Mỗi lần người ta ghi hình là ghi cho nhiều tập liền chứ không phải là ghi từng tập đâu nên mỗi lần phỏng vấn rất nhiều người


----------



## mebemeo (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Hên quá chị cũng ở Sài Gòn, có qua thi cũng gần. Hầu như chương trình nào cũng vậy, đăng ký thi gameshow là phải chịu cảnh ngồi chờ phỏng vấn rất lâu


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Mà đăng ký đi chị, thấy ai cũng khen chương trình hay hết chắc được chơi là được nhiều người xem lắm đó nha. Thi còn rinh quà về nữa ạ


----------



## mekutin (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Em thích nhất trò bowling của chương trình lắm vì em rất thích chơi bowling kaka coi anh Minh Xù diễn trò cũng đủ vui rồi, yêu anh Minh Xù nhất


----------



## mifa (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình này phát sóng mấy giờ vậy các chị? Em không theo dõi thường xuyên mà chỉ mở youtube coi không nên quên mất thời gian phát sóng rồi


----------



## ongty (24 Tháng ba 2015)

20h chủ nhật trên kênh VTV9 nha chị


----------



## mifa (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Ui cảm ơn chị nhiều nhé, giới thiệu thêm chương trình này cho ba mẹ ở nhà coi hihi


----------



## ngabp (24 Tháng ba 2015)

em ngồi máy tính nhiều cũng hay bị tê chân, về nhà thì bị đau lưng nên chỉ nằm thôi không ngồi máy nổi. Mở tivi xem này xem nọ cho qua thời gian và quên đi những căng thẳng trên công ty


----------



## ongty (25 Tháng ba 2015)

Thấy nhiều người già cũng thích coi những chương trình này ghê ta, cứ tưởng tuổi trẻ trẻ mới thích chứ


----------



## ngabp (25 Tháng ba 2015)

Không đâu chị ơi, mấy bà nội trợ rất thích xem chương trình này lắm đó. Vì họ thường xem tivi nhiều, ở nhà cũng chán nên cần xem những chương trình vui và thú vị như thế này nè


----------



## chieuchieu (25 Tháng ba 2015)

Em nghĩ là những em nhỏ biết nhiều diễn viên thì thích hơn chứ ai dè, chương trình này thay đổi nhiều so với ngày xưa rồi. Giờ có nhiều diễn viên tham gia thi hơn ngày xưa


----------



## ongty (25 Tháng ba 2015)

Không đâu chị, nếu chương trình nội dung hay và giải thưởng hấp dẫn thì ai cũng thích coi hết. Cứ như Ai là triệu phú đó, ai cũng thích coi cả vì giải thưởng cả trăm triệu mà câu hỏi hay nữa, thi kiến thức thì đa số là được thích


----------



## chieuchieu (25 Tháng ba 2015)

Có nhiều diễn viên thì người ta mới thích thú xem hơn chứ đúng không, chứ người bình thường chơi không thì ít ai xem hơn đó


----------



## ongty (25 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình này không thi kiến thức, chỉ chơi trò vận động nhưng được ở chổ là ai may mắn là chơi trúng và nhận quà, chứ không mang tiếng gian lận được hehe


----------



## mebemeo (25 Tháng ba 2015)

đúng với cái tên của nó nhỉ, chơi một lần thôi và cơ hội duy nhất. một bước để chiến thắng mà


----------



## ongty (25 Tháng ba 2015)

Uhm đúng là những trò trong này chỉ dựa trên may mắn là nhiều, chơi 1 lần mà không trúng là hết cơ hội, đúng như tên chương trình ^^


----------

